# fight



## danieldnice (Mar 15, 2015)

is the fight between pacquieo  and mayweather going to be worth the 70.00 Comcast wants you to pay


----------



## Banned_1 (Apr 10, 2015)

I say naw. Go to a bar for the main fight and order a beer.


----------



## AmericanTest (Apr 10, 2015)

It's going to be awesome fight for sure.


----------

